# Goose mount question



## GKBassplayer (Feb 19, 2008)

I recently got my speck back ( less than a month ago) and it looked great when i picked it up but today i noticed a yellow spot of the belly and when i went to touch it it was smelly and real greasy. Whats wrong with the thing? it wasn't there when i got it I am concerned how bad it is going to get and if it is fixable. Is it worth calling the taxidermist?


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

You are pretty much screwed I'm sorry to say. The bird wasn't properly degreased. That's why it's leaking from the seam. You can try cleaning it up but it will just come back until all the grease from the body works it's way down to the seam. That could take years. You can call your taxidermist and tell him what's going on and maybe he'll make it right for you, but there is no chance he will be able to fix the problem. Hope you didn't pay to much for it.


----------

